# How to get snotel data for current month last year



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

Any one know how to get last years snow depths for a specific site for this time last year?

I know how to find a specific snotel site, looking learn how to get last years data to compare

Any help is appreciated


----------



## F.A.A.C. Slim (Jan 14, 2010)

Red Mountain Pass for example: Site #713. Go to this link; go to HISTORICAL DATA and set for "Water Year" for any year 
Red Mountain Pass (713) - Site Information and Reports


----------



## F.A.A.C. Slim (Jan 14, 2010)

Sorry, it is VIEW HISTORIC...the green tab botton right ...cheers


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

okieboater said:


> Any one know how to get last years snow depths for a specific site for this time last year?


I just happened to be looking at some historic data earlier today.

Current or Historic Data


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks guys, a bunch

One of the neat things about this msg board is getting how to information.

Much appreciated


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Here is the site to compare entire basins:

Colorado SNOTEL Watershed Time Series Snowpack Graphs | NRCS


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

lmyers

Thanks for adding information to my original question

I found by replacing CO in the link with other states ID, I could do more research

lots of good stuff for us boaters looking at basins and planning future float trips


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

Not sure if everyone knows about the new page for Snotel.

NRCS National Water and Climate Center | Mapper 1.1


----------

